# Teamspeak 3 auf Raspberry Pi 2



## rUdeBoy (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

bevor Beschwerden kommen: Ja ich habe die SuFu genutzt und ncihts gefunden. Nichts speziell zum Pi2.

Und jetzt zum Thema:
Da der Raspberry Pi mit seinem ARM-Prozessor ja nicht ohne weiteres einen TS-Server beherbergen kann (afaik nur via Emulator und dafür hat beim PI die Leistung nicht so recht gereicht), jetzt die Frage, ob der PI2 jetzt TS unterstützt.
Ich bin nicht so in der Materie drin... deswegen verzeiht mir meine dummen Fragen; ich fasse das mal so zusammen wie ich es umreiße:

Der Pi2 (auch ARM) geht vom Befehlssatz auch nicht (was ist mit der Windows10-Oberfläche?).
Allerdings sollte durch die erhöhte Rechenleistung ja ein Emulator für x86-Befehlssatz gut fluppen... oder überseh ich da was?

Gibt es Leute, die schon einen Pi2 haben und sowas damit getestet haben?

Danke für Rückmeldungen.

Gruß


----------



## shadie (9. Februar 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren.

Es ist halt die Frage, wie die jungs von MS windows 10 darauf zum Laufen bekommen wollen.
Mit ein bisschen Anpassungsarbeit ists da ja nicht getan.

Und wenn es komplett umgearbeitet wird für ARM, dann kann man das mit dem TS Server wahrscheinlich auch wieder knicken.

War auch drauf und dran mir den PI 2 zu bestellen, habs dann aber erst mal gelassen und warte auf Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Research (9. Februar 2015)

RPi und TS, lange Geschichte.
Die  TeamSpeak Systems GmbH hat nie vorgehabt TS auf ARM zu bringen. Wollen die auch nicht.

Was problemlos geht ist Mumble.
Was mMn gleichwertig ist.
Das hab ich schon auf dem RPi B genutzt.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2015)

Der Windows 10 Kernel läuft sowohl auf x86 als auch auf ARM. Müsstest also auf eine ARM-Version von Teamspeak warten oder ein anderes Programm verwenden.


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. Februar 2015)

Oder einen Emulator, da der Pi2 genug Leistung hat?


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2015)

Soweit mir bekannt: Nein, Wine läuft nur unter x86.

Es muss eine vollständig fremde Architektur berechnet werden. Dafür hat der Pi nicht die Resourcen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2015)

Wenn der Pi2 mit Win 10 läuft brauch man ja gar kein Wine.


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2015)

Und das ändert WAS an der Tatsache DAS TS auf ARM nicht läuft?


----------



## vadik_lyutiy (31. Januar 2016)

Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung

Raspberry Pi: Teamspeak Server installieren mit ExaGear | Einplatinencomputer


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2016)

vadik_lyutiy schrieb:


> Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung
> 
> Raspberry Pi: Teamspeak Server installieren mit ExaGear | Einplatinencomputer



Mit der ANleitung funzt es perfekt, gestern ausgetestet und mal die 25 € investiert für den Emulator, gestern 10 Leute aufm TS gewesen, minimale Auslastung.

Danke für den Link!


----------



## Körschgen (11. Februar 2016)

Gute Sache!

Da werde ich wohl auch mal basteln bei Gelegenheit...


----------

